# My "new" Logan 11x36 Model 1922 lathe



## schilpr (Dec 3, 2012)

Lot of information to share.

Got it last week, been sitting in the local speedshop since the 1960s. It had been abused and not maintained or setup well.

Been working on setting it up and getting it cleaned up, replaced the belts, redid the wiring and re-lubed the whole thing.

Made my first chips this weekend, first a piece of soft aluminum, then some steel (see pictures) and finally some brass.

First project on the lathe (and mill) is making a ball turning attachment that will attach to the same mount as the compound slide.

Pictures in the album here: Logan Lathe 11"x36" model 1922


----------



## Old Iron (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks like a nice one, I'm making a ball turner about the same was as you. I also use these H.F. things to move my Lathes.

Paul


----------



## RandyM (Dec 4, 2012)

She is Beautiful! Glad you are puting her to work already. Keep us up  to date on the project.


----------

